# fixen em



## arctek jim (Oct 4, 2006)

max has to get some shots. is fixing him a good choice? not ever breeding etc. 1 is a handful. also dont mean to sound dopey but whats apbt ? i get american pit bull, i think..:hammer: :hammer: :hammer: :hammer: thanks, jim


----------



## showoffpits (Mar 6, 2008)

Yeah APBT stands for America Pitbull Terrier. If you dont plan on ever breeding I dont see where it should be a problem to get him fixed.


----------



## dndkent (Apr 20, 2007)

Didn't the place you got him from stipulate that he had to be fixed? Most rescues fix them before they are allowed to leave.


----------



## arctek jim (Oct 4, 2006)

i actually got max from a fella who couldnt keep em.when he was 6 mo old. i consider it my way of rescuing my pal max...even tho he is a pita sum times...lol..jim


----------

